# قائد كتبية الدبابات في ميدان التحرير النقيب ماجد جمال بولس



## thunder (20 فبراير 2011)

*
بعد لحظات قليلة من اعلان اللواء عمر سليمان  خبر تنحى الرئيس اصبح النقيب ماجد جمال بولس الواقف مع دبابته فى مدخل  شارع طلعت حرب مزارا لجميع ابناء التحرير الذين توجهوا اليه لتقديم واجب  التحية وبادلهم هو نفس مشاعر الفرحة المختلطة بالدموع الصادقة خاصة ان جميع  ثوار التحرير الذين باتوا هناك 18 يوما كانوا ينطقون اسمه بكل فخر واعتزاز  لان البطولات التى نعرفها عن ضباط الجيش المصرى تجسدت امام الثوار فى رجل  واحد هو كابتن ماجد كما اطلق عليه الثوار

فى مساء يوم جمعة الغضب  الموافق 28 يناير المضى وصل النقيب ماجد جمال بولس مع كتيبته الى ميدان  التحرير وعندها استقبله الثورا بالتحية وبادلهم الرجل الترحيب وفور وصوله  الى الميدان عابرا اسدى قصر النيل صعد اعلى دبابته ليقول للثوار ان مهمته  هى حماستهم ومنع ضباط الشرطة من الاعتداء عليهم وتعهد ان يتعامل مع اى شرطى  يظهر فى الميدان ..بشرط الا يقترب الشباب من مبنى وزارة الداخلية التى  تحولت المنطقة المحيطة بها لمجزرة حقيقية على ايدى قناصة السفاح حبيب  العادلى وهو ماوافق عليه الشباب والتزم الكابتن ماجد بكلمته .
وعندما  تلقى النقيب ماجد التعليمات بالتحرك لتامين وزارة الداخلية مساء يوم السبت  دخلت دبابته الى الشارع الموازى للوزارة واكد شهود عيان ان قناصة العادلى  استمروا فى اطلاق الرصاص رغم رؤيتهم للدبابة وعندم خرج لهم النقيب ماجد من  دبابته طالبا منهم التوقف عن قتل المتظاهرين رغم ذلك تجاهلوه تماما فحذرهم  مرتين وعندما رفضوا التوقف عن اطلاق الرصاص رفع سلاخه الالى واطلق دفعة من  الرصاص كانت كافية لاسكاتهم .

ومنذ موقعة الداخلية بدأت اسطورة النقيب  ماجد بولس تنتشر بين اولاد التحرير فعتدما ارسل الرئيس السايف طائرات اف 16  لتطير على ارتفاعات منخفضة فوق سماء ميدان التحرير فاعتقد الثورا انها  محاولة لاخافتهم وقتها قال سامح عاشور فى الميكرفون ان الرئيس ارسل  الطائرات لاخافتنا رغم ان مجالها الجوى فوق القدس وليس ميدان التحرير ..
عندها  فؤجى ابناء التحرير بالنقيب ماجد يأخذ من سامح عاشور الميكرفون لتحدث  اليهم مباشرة قائلا ان الطائرات ليست لاخافتهم وانما هى اجراء روتينى  لطمانة القوات البرية على الارض واكد ان تلك الطائرات لا يمكنها ان تطلق  صورايخها على الميدان لانها فى هذه الحالة ستقتل كل من فيه سواء متظاهرين  او عسكريين .. وقال لهم اذا حدث ذلك ساقتل نفسى .. وعندها اجتاحت الميدان  موجة من التصفيق وحمله المتظاهرون على الاعناق 
لكن كل البطولات التى  اظهرها النقيب ماجد بولس منذ وصوله الى الميدان كانت جزءا صغيرا جدا من  الجميل الذى يحمله له الثوار ففى يوم الاربعاء الدامى الشهير بموقعة الجمل  سجل الضابط الشجاع بطولته فى قلوب جميع ابناء الميدان فوقتها هجم بلطجية  الحزب الوطنى على الميدان من 5 محاور رئيسية تكفل المعتصمون ب 3 منها بينما  وقف النقيب ماجد ببسالة لن ينساها له الثوار ليصد الهجوم القادم من شارعى  طلعت حرب وباب اللو .. كان النقيب ماجد بولس يرابط فوق دبابته وعندما اقترب  البلطجية من الميدان نبهه الثوار الى ذلك فطلب منهم تغطية المحاور الاخرى  وقال لهم بالحرف الواحد
انه كفيل بهم وانه سيتعامل مع البلطجية وعندما  اقتربوا من دبابته صعد ماجد اعلى دبابته قبل ان يرتدى درعه الواقى واطلق  رصاصة تحذيرية فى الهواء لم تكن كافية لردع البلطجية الذين اكملوا طريقهم  فاطلق دفعة اخرى من الرصاص دفعتهم للهروب لينذ سكان الميدان من مذبحة محققة  لان البطجية كانوا سيهاجمون الميدان من الخلف ..
وطوال الايام التالية  لم يجرؤ احد من البلطجية على الاقتراب من ثكنة النقيب ماجد الذى اصبح اسمه  على كل لسان فى ميدان التحرير لذلك لم يكن غريب ان يتوجه اليه الثوار  بتلقائية شديدة لتخيته والتقاط الصور التذكارية معه فور الاعلان عن تنحى  مبارك لان النقيب ماجد جمال بولس كان بالنسبة للثوار اكثر من جندى يؤدى  دوره فى حماية ابناء شعبه من المدنيين فقد كان بالنسبة لهم رفيق سلاح وهو  ما يفهم الجنود فى ميدان المعركة جيدا

الحسينى ابو ضيف
عن جريدة الفجر
.
*​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (20 فبراير 2011)

كل قبطى داخله أسد

فإنه يظهر تارة فى بطولات المعارك

ويظهر أكثر فى بطولات الإستشهاد المسيحى ، إن كان بالإحتمال الذى يفوق الوصف ، وإن كان فى بذل دمه فعلاً من أجل محبته فى فاديه ومخلصه وحبيبه يسوع المسيح


----------



## bob (20 فبراير 2011)

*مبارك هو الرب الذي علم يداي القتال و اصابعي الحرب*
*يارب يكون سبب في رفع اسم المسيح عاليا*


----------



## SALVATION (20 فبراير 2011)

_ده مش دور بطولى ولا حاجة  ده دور كل مسيحى حقيقى يعامل الله قبل الناس_
_كل مسيحى حقيقى يكن كل الحب والاحترام لكل البشر ويضع نفسة مكنهم ويفديهم _
_كما علمنا المسيح هكذا نفعل من كل قلوبنا ولا نطالب احد بمقابل لان المقابل قد حصلنا عليه مسبقا_

_شكراا كتيير اخى لنقلك للشهادة_​


----------



## النهيسى (20 فبراير 2011)

موضوع جميل جميل جميل
شكرا جدا
الرب يباركك​


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (20 فبراير 2011)

*نعم الفخر والشرف فهو قبطي شجاع يمسك السلاح دفاعا عن الحق ولا يخشي تخوين احد او اتهامة انة ضد تعاليم المسيحية 

نعم البطولة​*


----------



## coptic eagle (20 فبراير 2011)

جميل جدا


----------



## عمادفايز (20 فبراير 2011)

*شكرا للخبر​*


----------



## legendary man (20 فبراير 2011)

رااااااااااااااااائع بجد 

هو دا اللى بننشده دائما


----------



## Coptic Man (20 فبراير 2011)

دي هي الرجال كما ينبغي لها ان تكون

النقيب ماجد جمال بولس

انتا فخر لكل مصري وقبطي

فشكرا لك ولا غريب علي القوات المسلحة ان يكون بين رجالها من مثلك

فهي تمتلك العديد من الرجال والابطال ولها كل التحية والتقدير


----------



## bob (20 فبراير 2011)

*رد: الاسباب الخفيه وراء اصرار الكنيسه المصريه و معظم مسيحيين مصر على الغاء الماده الثانيه من الدستور المصرى*



حبيب الكل1 قال:


> ****​
> 
> ​



*مش عارف انت جبت الكلام الوهمي و الخرافات ده منين يا ريت المصدر الوهمي ده اولا يا استاذ الكلام ده شكلك قريته بالعكس و بعدين علي الاقل معندناش رده ولا اكراه في الدين و مش احنا اللي بندفع فلوس للناس علشان تسيب دنها ولا بنجاهد في سبيل الله عن طريق القتل و السلب و النهب اعتقد كفاية عليك كده انت و الاستاذ اللي بعديك*


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (5 أبريل 2011)

*ونعم البطل المقاتل الشريف
ارجو من دعاة التخاذل التعلم من البطل المقاتل فخر اجدادة  تحتمس ورمسيس الثالث واحمس​*


----------



## BITAR (6 أبريل 2011)

*ربنا معاه*
*شجاع ومقاتل*
*لك تحياتنا*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (6 أبريل 2011)

*ربنا يحافظ عليه ويحميه​*


----------



## johna&jesus (6 أبريل 2011)

_*جميل اوى *_
_*مرسى على الموضوع*_​


----------

